# Battery Removal



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm sure this is a true "newbie" question but - here goes.

We removed Puff's battery the other day and she started beeping at us (every few minutes). Is Puff smart enough to just be alerting us that she is now "energy challenged"? .... or is there something we really need to pay attention to?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, its either trying to let you know that it doesn't like being referred to as "PUFF" or its the Carbon Monoxide detector telling you it has no power source. If its the latter, and your not intending on using the RV until you replace the battery, then no problem. If its the first, then try a more masculine name.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Well, its either trying to let you know that it doesn't like being referred to as "PUFF" or its the Carbon Monoxide detector telling you it has no power source. If its the latter, and your not intending on using the RV until you replace the battery, then no problem.
> [snapback]69223[/snapback]​


 Thanks, Glenn. The CM (or some other) detector is what we expected. We're planning to sleep out there N/Y Eve (in the yard) ... but wouldn't otherwise need the battery ... is that a problem?



GlenninTexas said:


> If its the first, then try a more masculine name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHE likes her name just fine. SHE is the proof that every kid (young & old) needs that "PUFF LIVES!!!".


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The internal battery back up in the CO (not CM) detector will most likely be dead by New Years eve if you do not remove it.

If you do not plan on using a propane device in the trailer during your time in the trailer you will not need the CO detector but if you are plugged into shore power the converter should supply all the 12 vdc needs of the trailer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The internal battery back up in the CO (not CM) detector will most likely be dead by New Years eve if you do not remove it.
> 
> If you do not plan on using a propane device in the trailer during your time in the trailer you will not need the CO detector but if you are plugged into shore power the converter should supply all the 12 vdc needs of the trailer.
> [snapback]69233[/snapback]​


Thanks, CamperAndy.







Of course .... I figured it was something simple....just didn't expect THAT simple. shy We'll remove the battery - dead or not (yes, will be putting new ones in this Spring, anyway.) Yep - we'll be plugged into the house so no propane!









I'm sure this case is closed! Thanks, guys.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

CO detector for sure. Mine lets out a whine when I hit the kill switch on the battery. That sucker must use some juice. If I leave mine on for a couple of weeks my battery goes dead hence the kill switch.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> CO detector for sure. Mine lets out a whine when I hit the kill switch on the battery. That sucker must use some juice. If I leave mine on for a couple of weeks my battery goes dead hence the kill switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup - it was the CO detector. Plugged her into the house yesterday, hit the button and ahhhhhhh - wonderful silence!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

How come you are in your TT so much that you can hear the beep? You are not in the dog house are you
















Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> How come you are in your TT so much that you can hear the beep? You are not in the dog house are you
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern







Puff has a loud & clear voice...and she's parked/stored just off the back of the house. She has apparently felt the need to say 'hello' each time I've let the dogs out. However, she has now been silenced ... but only for a while anyway ... it's just not possible to keep a good woman down


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you could only get her to play a scale of taurluaths's......or maybe just a wee piobaireachd.









Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If you could only get her to play a scale of taurluaths's......or maybe just a wee piobaireachd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim

LMAO - Good one









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If you could only get her to play a scale of taurluaths's......or maybe just a wee piobaireachd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tim, this is KB the piper. I didn't know there was any such thing as a "wee piobaireacd" - most of our friends just nod politely as they drift off to sleep after 15 minutes!







Either that or they have already run home!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Yep - we'll be plugged into the house so no propane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall stayed in "Puff" without propane?







What did you use for heat?









Leon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Â Yep - we'll be plugged into the house so no propane!Â
> ...


Thanks for your concern, Crawfish. We were plenty warm







(tho' we did use the propane, too







)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I didn't know there was any such thing as a "wee piobaireacd"


Of course I was just being a "wee" bit sarcastic, knowing that only you and I would most likely get that one.







I actually had Kilberry's Ceol Mor book next to me when I typed that last post, and I couldn't resist..

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > I didn't know there was any such thing as a "wee piobaireacd"
> 
> 
> Of course I was just being a "wee" bit sarcastic, knowing that only you and I would most likely get that one.
> ...


Hey Tim, well your timing was great (JB here)....that was one of the rare moments when KB was actually reading these posts. I usually just get some comment about "being obsessive" as I am handed the laptop. Of course, the pipes are playing upstairs at the moment....something about only having 'till June to learn a new piobaireacd ..... and who's "obsessive" ??????


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Do you have multiple personalities









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Do you have multiple personalities









Thor

Don't we all









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Do you have multiple personalities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 'spose you could say that....

Check my signature, you'll see KB (the piper) and JB that would be moi, the one who takes all the abuse from you guys and then turns around and answers to KB. 


HootBob said:


> Don't we all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the defense, Don


----------

